# In search of poem



## dressagegirl714 (Dec 2, 2013)

In search of a poem that has to do with the passing of your horse that was dear to you. I put my boy down 6 months ago, and I need a quote/poem to edit a picture with. Thank you!


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

"Somewhere in time's own space,
There must be some sweet pastured place,
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow.
For by the love that guides my pen,
I know great horses live again"
~Stanley Harrison.

Don't know if it's too long, but I love it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

dressagegirl714 said:


> In search of a poem that has to do with the passing of your horse that was dear to you. I put my boy down 6 months ago, and I need a quote/poem to edit a picture with. Thank you!


As it begins, 
it begins to end.
A race by one
that's never won
And life is but
the distance run . . .


----------

